

Which feature would Paul Graham most like to change on Hacker News? - orky56
http://www.quora.com/Which-feature-would-Paul-Graham-most-like-to-change-on-Hacker-News

======
pg
I know what problem I'd most like to solve: the gradual degradation of
comments. But I doubt the answer could be expressed as changing a feature.

~~~
petervandijck
Stop signups and throw out bad users over time. That _will_ stop the problem.

~~~
mkr-hn
Everyone seems to have their own idea of what makes a bad user.

~~~
JesseAldridge
Maybe, but I think most people would agree in most cases.

"We're sorry, but our editors have voted to prevent you from commenting in the
future. Please don't take this personally. It's not that your comments were
bad necessarily, it's just that we didn't think they were a good fit for the
community."

------
Stormbringer
Somone asked yesterday if _now_ the doubters see the value of Quora. Well, I'm
still firmly on the fence, though why would you post a meta-article (as it
were) about Hacker News anywhere other than Hacker News?

Why would you dilute the message that way? I don't get it.

------
orky56
I'm not pg but I would love to have more _regular_ (but not artificially
supported) posts by the YC class. Perfect place for insights and just general
things about their first hand account of the YC process.

~~~
bretthopper
I'd personally like it if you could visually see who was part of YC quickly
(different colour nick for example).

~~~
pclark
they do this? they are orange.

~~~
bretthopper
I think I might vaguely remember seeing that once, but I haven't seen it in
forever. Just went through a few threads too.

------
gte910h
I want <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2385002> to work as well.

